# City archery ranges



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Has anyone been to the city archery range by The Science Centre?

I just learned of it. How is it there? How are the people in general? From some stuff I read online people tend to self-police and make sure things are safe. Never been to an archery range before but have been to a gun range a few times and I find the gun folks self police well to ensure safety for all for thier hobby. Id think th same with the passionate archery folks but just wondering if anyone here has been there. Been a long time since I'm strung my bow and shot arrows.

EDIT:

Hmmm http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2010/05/21/toronto-archery-range643.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool. I should get into it. Always wanted to, but never got around to it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Seeing as it is a common shooting ground we could have a GTAA meet up there and if the 2 target boards are taken (I recall seeing an article showing 2 target boards) perhaps someone with some spare wood and board could make a target board and roll it out and we could all take turns shooting while taking fish. 

Print out large images of ICH, etc as targets.


----------

